# Mirtazapine...works for me...



## Guest (Sep 20, 2005)

To cut a long story short, i tried many antidepressants over a five year period. Non really worked for DP until i tried Mirtazapine, 45mg. I can honestly say 'I've got my life back!'...and with zero side affects. Anyone else tried it?


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2005)

This just made me want to sleep. I also put on loads of weight. Did nothing for DP/DR. Only anti-d that worked for me was cipralex. Combine that with Lamicatal and Rivotril (klonopin) and bang - there was my answer.


----------

